# Brambleberry Part 2



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, I finished a few more.. 

Red Apple moves extremely fast! But it does smell like an apple.. how about that :wink: 

I didnt like the chocolate... it doesnt smell like it anymore..

Cranberry, doesnt smell like cranberry to me... 

I love the Cranberry Fig though.. 

Chocolate Espresso.. i may use that for something different not in soap

Christmas Tree... i didnt like it... smell like pine lol.. too much Christmas tree for me. Moves fast too..


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for that info.  
I have their Cranberry Fig as well. It's a good seller for me in the fall.

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2007)

I love the chocolate espresso from bb smells amazing. I just made some soap part gm/ part plain base. All my customers love that soap!


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have also tried Red Apple, and it moved fast~ but ended up in CP with a delicate apple FO. I didn't add coloring & several weeks later it's a pale off white. Pretty.



			
				smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Well, I finished a few more..
> 
> Red Apple moves extremely fast! But it does smell like an apple.. how about that :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## kitsmom (Sep 20, 2007)

HI, WHAT DO U MEAN WHEN YOU SAY THE RED APPLE MOVES REALLY FAST?  THANKS


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 20, 2007)

Moves fast means that when a FO is added at trace, the batter seems to change quickly. Sometimes very hard to very running...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Gigi said:
			
		

> Moves fast means that when a FO is added at trace, the batter seems to change quickly. Sometimes very hard to very running...



Acceleration. 

It goes through sapnofication fast because of the reaction to the fragrance. and it "freezes" on you. 

Like a popcicle on a stick.. and your stick blender is stuck :roll:  and you have to glop the soap in the mold and pack it down the best you can


----------

